# We All Talk Too Much :p



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/14)

more than 10000 posts in just 3 months

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Incredible. 

Also 119 online users at once. I remember when that number was 40 not so long ago

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy (25/1/14)

Really chuffed the community is growing so quickly and it's because the members are so willing to share their advice and help noobs like me. The vibe of the board is also fantastic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (27/1/14)

Nice! Here's to many more...


----------



## CraftyZA (27/1/14)

Posting a lot is just by-product of a great community.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

